# State Waters Reefs



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone have a good resource for figuring out which reefs are in state waters without checking them individually? I have the excel sheet from the FWC website, but it lists both state and federal waters and I don't want to go mixing them up or wasting time out on the water. 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

https://myescambia.com/docs/default...ic-artificial-reef-list.pdf?sfvrsn=1c091cba_8

Is the Escambia County artificial reef list. Look close and it will list/show whats in state waters. Most GPS units have a "boundary" line as part of the base maps on it as well..


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

redlegs said:


> https://myescambia.com/docs/default...ic-artificial-reef-list.pdf?sfvrsn=1c091cba_8
> 
> Is the Escambia County artificial reef list. Look close and it will list/show whats in state waters. Most GPS units have a "boundary" line as part of the base maps on it as well..




That is exactly what I was looking for to get me started. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

